# Schwinn Approved 5 Cog Freewheels..French Or Japanese



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,Are the lockrings of the above LEFT HAND threaded? Lefty tighty,righty loosey? Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Jan 19, 2013)

They would be standard righty tighty; that way, when you're riding, the force of pedaling is tightening the freewheel instead of unthreading it. If it's laced in a wheel still, it's really easy to use as leverage. If it's a loose hub, you may have a bear on your hands!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2013)

*Thanks...*



jpromo said:


> They would be standard righty tighty; that way, when you're riding, the force of pedaling is tightening the freewheel instead of unthreading it. If it's laced in a wheel still, it's really easy to use as leverage. If it's a loose hub, you may have a bear on your hands!




Makes perfect sense.


----------

